# Which lense for this canon ?



## Bsurb10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a canon rebel T2i and I have the stock lens and everything for it.... its a 18-55mm and I was wondering if anybody knew any lenses that would be an upgrade but not toooo expensive?

I am looking to cover tons of car shows and sporting events... I want something that pops out! I am new to photography and have been working with what I got now but I have 0 clue about lenses and what would fit etc etc.

What would be the best choice?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2012)

If you don't have a clue about lenses...then getting a new one probably won't make much of a difference.  

Learn more about photography and how to manipulate the camera to get the shots you want.  Your lens is capable of great shots, you just have to know how to use it.


----------



## sparks017 (Jan 26, 2012)

^^ What he said was good
Once you understand the use of your camera and the lens and how everything works a good lens that I purchased was the Canon 50mm 1.4 but that just depends on if you are going to be doing some low light shots as well. It also depends on how close you are going to be to the car, if you have room to back up, move forward, or get a lens that has zoom. There is a bunch of things to look at when it comes to buying a lens.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 26, 2012)

The 18-55 kit lens is not a limiting factor for a new photographer. It can actually be a great lens. Mine still has a place in my bag.


----------



## daarksun (Jan 28, 2012)

I would recomment the 55-250mm lens with the 18-55mm you already have. Gives you all the range you need.  I believe the lens is on sale through maybe target for $149 to $199. Regular pricing is $299, but I heard it's being replaced and the price on these have dropped $100.  

Also consider is the 50mm 1.8 Canon lens. Right at $90 to $120 it's a great little lens that can take pictures equal to and/or better than it's expensive brother the 50mm f1.4.   

If you learn how to use your camera the images you take will be awesome. You don't need the fancy L lenses to be successful.  Good luck.


----------



## Postman158 (Jan 28, 2012)

For now, you should learn car photography on your 18-55 since thats decently wide. If you get a $100 50mm 1.8, its far too zoomed for car shows and what not since you have a 1.6 cropped body.


----------



## boofoo502 (Jan 31, 2012)

Depends on the kind of car show. Example I used my thrifty fifty for all my shooting at the corvette museum. But my 70-300 for NMRA.


----------



## iresq (Jan 31, 2012)

You got excellent advice and I would like to affirm what has already been said.  There is better glass.  Doesn't mean you will take better pictures.  Kit lenses, by and large, get a bad wrap that is not really deserved.  I don't know this particular lens but have seen some outstanding pictures taken with it.


----------

